# Quick Help Please! Medicine Eqv. Question



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos! Una preguntita  

Can anyone help me find the Spanish equivalent of a mild triple antibiotic cream? In Canada we call it Polysporin or Neosporin. Can't seem to find my answer on the Google. 

Muchas gracias por adelantado!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's a bit pricey, but you can get neosporin from Amazon.es - or just go to the pharmacist (ideally with an old or empty tube of what you want) and ask. That approach usually works here in France at any rate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Canasten will probably do the trick, available over the counter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Canasten will probably do the trick, available over the counter.


But that's aun anti fungal cream, not anti biotic!

Bev's approach would be best


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm sure the pharmacist will help you find some sort of equivalent. I've been given various topical antibiotic creams over the years, both for myself and for the cat! NB they call it "pomada" rather than "crema".

For info here are the active ingredients of Neosporin:

Medicinal Ingredients (per gram) : 10,000 units Polymyxin B (as Sulfate), 500 units Bacitracin Zinc, 0.25 mg Gramicidin.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Ahh muchas gracias todos  we were able to find some with our local farmacia! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------

